# Fry tanks: Substrate or no Substrate?



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Like the topic says, what do you do? Bare bottom for easy cleaning? Or do you try and mimic the natural habitat and use crushed coral/PFS/etc? PROS/CONS?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i use bare bottom. easier to clean, and see how much waste is in there to make sure your not overfeeding. i also dont want to suck up fry that may be hiding in gravel if a vac is neccessary. if u want to use crush coral to buff, or gravel just to collect bio, then u could fill a few media bags with it and put them in tank or filter. bare bottom makes them easier to catch also if they have to be moved for some reason


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

I think it depends on what your tank is for. Is it your main large show tank with the best fish? If so I would add a gravel. Its super easy to vacuum and stays a lot cleaner than you'd think. It just looks better and I think the fish will like it more.

If this is a grow out tank for fry or a hospital tank, then no, I probably wouldn't do a substrate.

**Guess it helps if I read subject, (Fry Tank) So I'd say naw, just add some large rocks or something.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've done both but bare bottom is easier.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I also like bare bottom fry tanks. I usually have a small to medium sized silk plant and a rock of some type in the tank for the fry to congregate around.


----------

